# أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن الزواج المثالي



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*    أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن الزواج المثالي*



    تطلع الأب من السماء فوجد أن الإنسان قد أفسد عملا من أهم أعماله وهو الزواج فبعد ما كان هدفه التعاون (ليس جيدا أن يكون آدم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره (تك 2: 18) صار الكثيرين يكرهون زوجاتهم أو أزواجهن بل وأسقط الكثيرون الطرف الثاني في الخطية بدلا من التعاون معهم في صنع الخير.

    وبعدما كان هدفه إنجاب النسل (أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض وأخضعوها (تك 1: 28) 
صار البعض يقدم أبناءه كذبائح وتقدمات للشياطين وأهمل الكثيرين تربية أولادهم وإرشادهم نحو طريق الحق والفضيلة ومعرة الله مهتمين باحتياجاتهم المادية والاجتماعية دون الروحية.

    وبعدما كان الزواج لقاء بين حبيبيين يوجد الحب بينهما فيصير لهما الفكر الواحد والرأي الواحد فنرث المحبة وتوجه الحب نحو الشهوة والمادة.

    والعجيب في تدبير الله أنه أصلح الأمر بطريقة عملية وليس بالكلام فإذ أراد أن يعيد للزواج قدسيته جعله سراَ   ودبر منذ الأزل عرسا مثاليا بين ابنه الوحيد والكنيسة العروس. 
. (يشبه ملكوت السموات إنسانا ملكا صنع عرسا لابنه (مت 22: 2) وقد شاهد يوحنا الرائي بنفسه في رؤياه حفل الإكليل في اليوم الأخير (فإنه قد ملك الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء لنفرح ونتهلل ونعطيه المجد لأن عرس الخروف قد جاء وامرأته هيأت نفسها وأعطيت أن تلبس بزاَ بهيا لأن البر هو تبررات القديسين (رؤ6:19-7) (انظر رؤ9:21)

    فسر الزواج الذي يتم الآن بين عريس وعروسه إنما هو صورة باهيه للزواج الحقيقي بين يسوع والكنيسة لذلك أن تحدثنا عن صفات العريس وعروسه وحب كل منها لبعضهما البعض إنما تتطلع إلي يسوع والكنيسة كما كتب الرسول بولس قائلا أيها 
(أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب. لان الرجل هو راس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا راس الكنيسة وهو مخلص الجسد. و لكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء. أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لأجلها (أف 5: 24) .

    لذلك ليت كل زوج يصحب زوجته وينجها معاَ نحو الصليب حيث قدم العريس الحقيقي مهر عروسه ليتعلما منه الارتباط الحقيقي المقدس الأبدي الذي ارتبط به يسوع مع كنيسة الذي أساسه الحي المطلق ذلك الحب الذي هو نبع يشرب منه الرجل والمرأة ليعيشا في حب معاَ.
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*الزواج عند القديس أمبروسيوس
*
*

أمَّا عن رؤية القديس أمبروسيوس للزواج فيُوضِح أنه ليس ضد الزواج لكنه يُؤكِد على عِظَم البتولية، فالقديس بولس الرَّسول يقول ”أمَّا الضَّعيف فيأكُلُ بُقُولًا“ (رو 14: 2) وأيضًا ” مَنْ زَوَّجَ فحسنًا يفعلُ ومَنْ لا يُزَوِّجُ يفعلُ أحسن“ (1كو 7: 38)...
 فالإنسان لا يُخطِئ إذا تزوَّج، ومَنْ لا يتزوج فمن أجل الأبدية، ”فالزواج عِلاج للضعف، بينما البتولية فمن أجل مجد العِفة، الزواج لا يُمتدح أمَّا البتولية فتُطوَب“.

والمُتزوجات يختلفنَ عن العذارى، فكلّما افتخرت المُتزوجة بكثرِة النسل كلّما زادت هِمومها ومتاعِبها، وهي تحبل بالآلام والأوجاع... فبنات هذا الدَّهر يُحبل بِهُنْ ويحبلنَ، بينما ابنة الملكوت تمتنِع عن اللذة الزيجية، لذِة العُرْس الأرضي، لذِة الجسد، لتكون مُقدسة جسدًا وروحًا. 
ثم يُشير إلى بعض الأفعال المرفوضة التي تلجأ إليها بعض الزوجات حينما يدهِنَّ وُجوهِهِنْ بالمساحيق والألوان المُختلِفة، وهُنَّ بذلك يُلوِثنَ عِفتِهِنْ، فمن الجنون أن يستبدِلنَ الشكل الطبيعي ويبحثنَ عن أصباغ ودهانات... وكذلك شغف بعض الزوجات بالحُلي وبالمُجوهرات والثِياب المُوشَّاة بالزُخرُف... فهذا كلّه لا يُغيِّر فيهُنَّ شيئًا.

بعد ذلك ينتقِل للحديث عن العذارى المُطوبات اللائي تتزينَّ بالزينة الحقيقية الباطنية... فباتضاعِهِنْ المُقدس تُشرِق وُجوهِهِنْ، وجمالِهِنْ الحقيقي هو في العِفة البهية التي لا تُعثِر الآخرين، وهو جمال داخلي، لأنَّ الله يُحِب النِفوس الجميلة بالفضيلة، وهُنْ لا يعلمنَ شيئًا عن متاعِب وأوجاع الوِلادة، لكن أعظم هي ذُرِية النَّفْس التي تستغني بفضائِلها ولا تنزعِج أو ترتبِك بفُقدان أحد، فقد ماتت عن الجميع من قبل... وإن فقدت أهلها لكن صار لها مُحِبُّون كثيرون.

ومن الحديث عن العذارى ينتقِل للحديث عن مِثال العذارى وأُمَّهُم أي الكنيسة المُقدسة التي وإن كانت عذراء لا تعرِف زواجًا إلاَّ أنها خِصبة ولوُد، ”فهي في عِفِتها عذراء وفي ذُرِيتها أُم“، ومع أنَّ الكنيسة عذراء إلاَّ أنها تحمِلنا أبناء لها لا من أب بشري بل من الروح القدس، لا تحمِلنا بالآلام بل بفرح وتهليل الملائكة وهي العذراء التي تُطعِمنا لا بلبن جِسداني بل بلبن الآباء الرُّسُل، كالذي غذَّى به القديس بولس غير القادرين من شعب الكنيسة ” كَجَسَدِيِّين كأطفالٍ في المسيح. 
 سقيتُكُمْ لبنًا لا طعامًا لأنَّكُمْ لم تكُونوا بعدُ تستطيعون“ (1كو 3: 1 – 2)، ويتساءَل أمبروز ”أي عروس لها ما للكنيسة المُقدسة من أبناء؟ تلكَ التي في أسرارها عذراء لكنها أُم للجميع، التي يشهد الكِتاب المُقدس لِخصوبتها قائِلًا: ’ ترنَّمي أيتها العاقِرُ التي لم تلِد أشيدي بالتَّرنُّم أيتها التي لم تَمْخَضْ لأنَّ بني المُستوحِشة أكثر من بني ذات البعل ‘ (إش 54: 1 ؛ غل 4: 27)“.

ثم يحِث القديس الآباء على تدريب أولادهم وبناتهم على الفضائِل والجِهاد لأنَّ ”العذراء هي تقدِمة أُمَّها“، ويسألهم القديس أن يترُكوهم ينمون في طريق الكمال ولا يمنعوهم، ويُحدِّث هؤلاء الذينَ يمنعون بناتهم عن السير في درب البتولية لأنهم يُريدون أن يكون لهم أحفاد، ويقول لهم أنَّ الأحفاد شيء غير مُؤكد أو مضمون بينما الفضيلة مضمونة وأثمن بما لا يُقارن.

ويُعلِن أسقف ميلان أنه ليس ضد الزواج بل هو يشجعه ويلوم مَنْ يُعارِضونه ويدينوه، لأنَّ الذينَ يدينون الزواج يدينون أيضًا النسل وميلاد الأطفال ويدينون استمرارية الجِنْس البشري جيلًا بعد جيل.

فهو لا يُقاوِم الزواج بل يجمع معًا كلّ مزايا البتولية وعَظَمَتْها وقداستها، فهي هِبَة عظيمة تُعطَى لأقلية من الناس، بل هو يُقارِن بين أمور كلّها صالِحة، يُقارِن الصَّالِح بالصَّالِح ليظهر أكثرهُما سُمُوًا، وهو لا يُعطي رأيًا من عنده بل يُكرِّر ما قاله الروح القدس بالنبي القائِل ”أمَّا العاقِر الطَّاهِرة التي لم تعرِف المضجع الفاحِش فطُوبى لها “ (حكمة 3: 13).

ويُعلِن القديس أنَّ المُتزوجين والمُتزوجات ينبغي بالضرورة أن يعترِفوا أنهم أقل رُتبة من العذارى اللاتي استحققنَ سماع ذلك الصوت ”أنتَ أبرع جمالًا من بني البشر وقد انسكبت النِّعمة على شفتيك“ ( مز 45: 2)، لأنَّ مَنْ هو ذلك العريس؟ إنه ذلك الواحِد الذي قِنيته تفوق الوصف وغِناه يفوق افتخارنا، الذي عرشه إلى أبد الأبدين، وكرامته تُشارِكه فيها بنات الملِك ”بنات مُلُوكٍ بين حَظَيَّاتِك. جُعِلتِ المَلِكة عن يمينك بذهب أُوفير. اسمعي يا بِنْت وانظُري وأميلي أُذُنَكِ وانسي شعبك وبيت أبيكِ فيشتهي الملِك حُسنَكِ لأنه هو سيِّدُكِ فاسجُدي له“ (مز 45: 9 – 11).​*


----------



## candy shop (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااا اخى النهيسى

على الموضوع القيم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك المميزه
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا أختى العزيزه الرب يباركك


----------



## ++Narawas++ (5 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع روعة أنا أحب القديس أوغسطينوس
وشكرا لأنك خلتيني أحبه أكثر 
تقييم لعيونك
الرب يباركك*


----------

